# jewelry box with bark



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

this mite not be the one you would buy But i thought it was different Mite be use to put nuts and seeds in it? It is a florida wood but i forgot what It has been 6 yrs sence i cut it I just cut it in chunks At a angle to get the growth rings The bark is tight so i desided to leve it on It is sprayed with M.L.Campbell low gloss lacquer thanks for looking I dont mind your comment No it wasn't budwiser that made me do it del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

Very NICE 

This is the type that sells very well in Colorado ,many gift shops will have this type of boxes, that they sale all the time...
The last time I saw them up for sell they got 18.oo to 35.oo dollars ea. most have green flocking inside of them and some will have a mountain/lake/snow etc. seen on the top or inside the lid. 
The one you made would go for a bit higher in price because the tree was not Round so to speak...  and all the parts came from the same tree, the more rustic they are the better they sale. 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one Del, great idea. Thanks for posting it. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Del, very pretty and unique!!

... reminds me of a specialty sandwich!!  

Very NICE!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Del, I do like the use of the growth rings. Shows some imagination.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks fellows for the nice remarks Just different That's what i like Only 1 in the world Serial # 1 del


----------

